# 140 gallon Square journal - updated 6/8/2009



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

are you going to have an automatic water change system?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> are you going to have an automatic water change system?


nope, I am the water change system hahaha

I will do weekly 50% water changes as with my 125, I wont start with juvie discus but I will instead go for the 5 inchers.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

70 Gallons of water a week?!?!?! wow! That's crazy!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, LOTS of water to change frequently :/

this seems like a fun project, cant wait to see it


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Chrisinator said:


> 70 Gallons of water a week?!?!?! wow! That's crazy!





fishman9809 said:


> wow, LOTS of water to change frequently :/
> 
> this seems like a fun project, cant wait to see it


yes it is alot of water, but since this is in the kitchen I can hook up hose to the sink and drain the water down the sink

also I think 50% is overkill once the tank establishes, so the 125 will be reduced to 25% WC next week

I am quite excited about this project :biggrin:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i am excited too!!! i really would do and auto water change system, make it easier, more for you to enjoy and less hassle. all you have to do is scape, trim, and rescape


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cool!

Any ideas yet on how you are going to scape such an odd footprint?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

octopus44 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Any ideas yet on how you are going to scape such an odd footprint?


hmmm detail wise, no, not really

but so far I do know I plan to use some tall and long plants such as Barclaya Longifolia, Crypt Retrospiralis, crypt aponogetifolia, or even aponogeton ulvasceus as the background. Rocks and lilleanopsis brasiliensis as the foreground.

I might use a Tiger lotus as the central plant, not sure yet though

I am limitted by what kind of plants I can use in a warm discus tank


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

kotoeloncat said:


> hmmm detail wise, no, not really
> 
> but so far I do know I plan to use some tall and long plants such as Barclaya Longifolia, Crypt Retrospiralis, crypt aponogetifolia, or even aponogeton ulvasceus as the background. Rocks and lilleanopsis brasiliensis as the foreground.
> 
> ...


A tiger lotus would look cool as a central plant. 

Is the tank going to be up against a wall or in a corner? 

It must be so much fun to have that much space to work with!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

octopus44 said:


> A tiger lotus would look cool as a central plant.
> 
> Is the tank going to be up against a wall or in a corner?
> 
> It must be so much fun to have that much space to work with!


this tank will be at a corner, 

its quite some space to build height and depth


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It would be neat to do something that shape with mangroves. Good luck with your tank build.


----------



## MarkyMark (May 27, 2004)

kotoeloncat said:


> this tank will be at a corner,
> 
> its quite some space to build height and depth


Wow, what a great size, I'm sure it will look fantastic (especially after seeing your other tank)!

If you're putting it in a corner aren't you worried about the fact that you won't be able to reach the bottom of half the tank? Or have you got a way round that?

All the best!

Mark


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

actually a few people have asked the same question,
how do you reach the back of the tank, to be honest I am not sure but I think it would be kind of funny if I slipped and fell headfirst into the tank ahahahahahahahahahahahah

This tank will be reachable from 3 sides so I think I will be fine, and I have a ladder to help me

As for an update, the lighting for this tank should show up within the next week or so

It is a 36" Catalina Ultra Reef 1x 400w HQI 10K 4x39w T5HO 10k and 6 Lunar lights

once I get the light I will post some pictures


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

holy cow!! There is this one tank in lexington that is a 4 foot cube, I cant wait to see what you do with this!!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> I am quite excited about this project :biggrin:


I am excited for ya!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

If its anything like your other tank, It will be wonderful. I can't wait to see this progress. 

SUBSCRIBED!!!!!!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

dont know if you wanna call it an update or a teaser, but the stand frame is pretty much done. All that is left is the cosmetics (the hard part)

here are some pictures of it


































also the filter came today

Cascade 1200 and Magnum 350 will power my 140


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I call it a teaser, but that is one extremely sturdy looking frame. I'm dieing to see this setup.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Id say that stand could hold up the Sears tower, but Im not 100% on my math


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

2 things came in yesterday !

first is the ADA Aquasoil Amazonia ! 6 of the 9 liter bag....dude these are heavy.









secondly, thank much to Orlando at the GLA. Excellent quality and timely shipping as always.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

NICE!! Cant wait!. Thats a lot of Aqua Soil!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

my lighting came !

This is some high power stuff, 36" Catalina Ultrareef. My eyes hurt, didnt read instruction not to stare directly at the bulb at full power. Do not try this at home, this is serious business

400w 10k MH with electronic ballast, 4 x 39w 10k T5HO, 6 lunar light

In action :









Ballast : 









Lunar lights and the bubls :

















mmm....still missing a fish tank and the stand....
fish tank will show up this Sunday


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

looking good!!!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

And I tought this was going to be one of those journals that was going to go at a pond snails pace (like mine do). You are keeping it moving, you may need to take a break and come up for air cause I can sense your excitement. 

I cant wait to see the tank!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

That is one huge HO light!!! You could grow tons of house plants next to your tank with the light spillage 

- O


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW! How cool is this going to be?! Can't wait.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

That mogul sure is gonna heat things up! 400 watts of mogul on a 140 gallon, I rarely say this because I'm an advocate of MH, but you may end up needing a chiller... Mogul's emit a lot more heat that HQI's, and even a 400w HQI (no such thing) would heat that tank. Nice set up though, have fun with it.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

CmLaracy said:


> That mogul sure is gonna heat things up! 400 watts of mogul on a 140 gallon, I rarely say this because I'm an advocate of MH, but you may end up needing a chiller... Mogul's emit a lot more heat that HQI's, and even a 400w HQI (no such thing) would heat that tank. Nice set up though, have fun with it.


hmm its gunna be a discus tank, so I dont think I would need a chiller :fish:

unless of course we are talking 90s


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i think discus can go up to like 90-92, but i doubt it'll get that hot, just raise it higher over tank a bit.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

If it's an open top tank, the heat should be fine. Subscribing!


----------



## MO3N (May 9, 2008)

cant wait to see the tank take shape. i have looked at both your threads and noticed you are using a magnum 350 again. are you going to run this with the DE powder also? do you notice a big difference with it? i was thinking about running one on my 75 (or something close to it) but i was not sure if that would be to much water movement. your water is always perfectly clear and i was not sure if its just that way no matter what or if the magnum helped. 
thanks


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't wait to see tommrow.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

dr.tran said:


> I can't wait to see tommrow.


me too !!



MO3N said:


> cant wait to see the tank take shape. i have looked at both your threads and noticed you are using a magnum 350 again. are you going to run this with the DE powder also? do you notice a big difference with it? i was thinking about running one on my 75 (or something close to it) but i was not sure if that would be to much water movement. your water is always perfectly clear and i was not sure if its just that way no matter what or if the magnum helped.
> thanks


Yes I vouch for Magnum 350 with micron cartridge + DE powder, they work wonders.

I can compare the difference when my magnum clogs up and when I just changed the DE powder out. You can actually notice a haze in the water if I dont change the powder after 4 days, at least in my case. My tank is overstocked with fish so the debris increased alot

in a 75 gal I think it would be better to go with HOT magnum instead of a 350, this should lower the flow. Though I am not sure how to combine DE powder with the hot magnum. It can be done, but you will probably have to dig up old threads.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yess! That is one bad youknowwhat light!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

the tank came !

million thanks to dr.tran for coming along with me up to whiteplains to pick up the tank and then carrying it down to the basement. 

here are 2 pictures, along with the MH on it


















for now its sitting on the floor because the stand is not ready yet

for some of ya who are wondering why is it so blue, its actually because of an actinic t5 in there that I have not change out yet


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ooohhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice. thats gonna look sick when its planted.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

That's one big tank!! Get the beach towels ready!! Can't imagine planting the beast! That's one way to cope with collectoritis- course knowing me I'd probably still be able to fill it up and need more space... I'm subscribed... :icon_mrgr


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

What are the detentions? I couldn't imagine how hard it will be to plant the middle of the tank.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

MikeP_123 said:


> What are the detentions? I couldn't imagine how hard it will be to plant the middle of the tank.


 
Odd I didn't know u use tanks for detention. lol. Read the first post for size.

Man this tank is even larger in person and even heavier when u have to take it down some stairs. But I loved just being there for the expereince of the tank delivery and seeing all those other tanks.

Hahaha I still can't believe the cops came and seeing a rimless glass tank bigger than a coffin.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The depth on this thing is going to be INCREDIBLE!
Did the cops really come? lol


----------



## midnightk (Sep 24, 2008)

dayyyum sick tank!!! i wanna see this thing up and running!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

dr.tran said:


> Hahaha I still can't believe the cops came and seeing a rimless glass tank bigger than a coffin.


 
Hold up............Do Tell!!!!

Sounds like an interesting story. Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

well, this tank was ordered from glasscages.com

the way they deliver their tanks is they always run the country once a month to deliver their tanks to certain states.
we happen to be in NY so our pickup location is White Plains, so me and dr.tran drove up there to pick it up.

theres something amusing about a big purple truck pulling up behind an A&P super market and cars/minivans started crowding this truck.

Of course the security showed up and called the cops. 

when the cops showed up, he saw us (the group) carry out big glass tanks of the back of the truck and drove off.

so, whats going on ? fish tanks....
you got permission to unload here ? dunno...maybe
anyone got reciepts ? nope...but these are paid already
uh ok I spoke to the property owner, they would like you off the property in 15 min, - ok....15 mins (1 hr)

some of them tanks were big (and heavy) ! we saw a 2 240s and a few other crazy sized tanks. those put my tank to shame.


----------



## Kyle H (Sep 27, 2008)

nice start my tank is very similar same stand setup and everything heheh


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

haha, sounds fun. How many tanks did you order?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah I usually think something shady is going on when I see big purple trucks too.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

rekles75 said:


> Yeah I usually think something shady is going on when I see big purple trucks too.


what do you mean shady !!

theres nothing shady about a biiiiggg purple trailer truck and whose driver wears orange tinted glasses with holographic skeletons !

its all professional and legit !!

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you all have dark sunglasses and a pen that you held up, pointing it at people.... Did you see a blinding flash of white light? Can you or your friends recall any of the events that happened that day?


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome looking tank. how much did it run? I live nearby so if you see some guy staring through ur window at ur tank, it might be me. haha


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Did you all have dark sunglasses and a pen that you held up, pointing it at people.... Did you see a blinding flash of white light? Can you or your friends recall any of the events that happened that day?


yes....I can remember white light, no I cant remember anything else....head... hurts...:hihi:


in any case, the stand is almost done... !! it still unpainted, million thanks to a good friend who continued to work on my stand when I am busy. this is one I cannot take credit for. Its still unpainted, but it looks clean and profesional if I do say so myself.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful wood work!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> haha, sounds fun. How many tanks did you order?


only one haha, but other people who were there.

There was some 12-13 tanks delivered that day. And some are HUGE, one particular guy ordered a 240 and a 75.

then some aquarium service company got a tank that I estimate is around 500 gallons (7 people was needed to lift that sucker up). My tank took 3 people to lift, so do the math


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Wicket_lfe said:


> awesome looking tank. how much did it run? I live nearby so if you see some guy staring through ur window at ur tank, it might be me. haha


oh nos....gotta be on the lookout for you....:eek5:
haahahahahah


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> what do you mean shady !!
> 
> theres nothing shady about a biiiiggg purple trailer truck and whose driver wears orange tinted glasses with holographic skeletons !
> 
> ...


 
Well now that you mention it I see something like that everytime I go downtown ATL. They some characters I tell you. :icon_eek:

The stand looks great. Are you just going to finish it or will the color change.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

rekles75 said:


> Well now that you mention it I see something like that everytime I go downtown ATL. They some characters I tell you. :icon_eek:
> 
> The stand looks great. Are you just going to finish it or will the color change.


I will be painting it black 

since quite a few people are reading this thread, I am grateful for all the comments.

maybe I can get some kind of suggestions.

1. What kind of fore ground would be good ?

HC ? - I love its looks but I have horrible luck with it
Microsword ? - not sure if it will like the discus temperature (I read conflicting infos)
Elatine Triandra ? - for sure will take warm water, but I have not seen it for sale for a long time
Glosso ? - never tried this one, never had personal experience.

I would love to hear some feedback and opinions

2. Mosses - at a discus temp (82-84) most mosses are out of question. what about java moss ? would it tolerate the high temp ?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's always the E. tenellus variety options. IDK whether or not those other foregrounds would stand up to discus temps, but I know that E. tenellus would. 'Micro' and 'narrow' IMO make great carpets.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

triandra, but som,etimes it dies out for no reason over seasons and regrows without notice.

or at least that's wat ive heard.

wat temps will u be at?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> There's always the E. tenellus variety options. IDK whether or not those other foregrounds would stand up to discus temps, but I know that E. tenellus would. 'Micro' and 'narrow' IMO make great carpets.





fishman9809 said:


> triandra, but som,etimes it dies out for no reason over seasons and regrows without notice.
> 
> or at least that's wat ive heard.
> 
> wat temps will u be at?


Microsword and Elatine for sure can take the heat, because Microsword come from the amazons (discus habitat) and Elatine I have grown succesfully before in a discus tank.

the temps will be around 83-82


----------



## Kyle H (Sep 27, 2008)

I like how you constructed the doors very nice craftsmanship


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Kyle H said:


> I like how you constructed the doors very nice craftsmanship


thanks, but I cant take the credit for construction

a very good friend did it for me


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

alright !

now tank and stand are ready

thanks to *dr.tran* and *lopez_316us* who sacrificed their sweat and blood to get the tank and the stand into position.

Their sacrifices will never be forgotten !!

(the doctor lost some blood but they are still alive)

at the moment I am soaking driftwoods and also filled the tank up to check for leaks, so far so good. 

The glitter effect is awesome !

some pics :

awright ! mission accomplished









steeeaddyy...









over the rocks









into the woods


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Those rocks are huge! And the wood looks like bonsai trees with jin and shari. How do you plan on making sure the light doesn't fall off?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

kotoeloncat said:


> thanks to *dr.tran* and *lopez_316us* who sacrificed their sweat and blood to get the tank and the stand into position.
> 
> Their sacrifices will never be forgotten !!
> 
> (the doctor lost some blood but they are still alive)


Arghh tis be just me flesh wound. They say blood has iron which is good for ur red plants.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Subscribed . Need to see where this one is headed.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

So far so good, no leaks, woods are sinking and soaking on their own

will post pictures later or tomorrow, starting to setup all the hardwares and will try to do the hardscape sometime tomorrow

As far as plants are concerned here are the currently planned plant list :

- Anubias Coffeefolia
- Anubias nana 'stardust'
- Barclaya Longifolia
- Crinum Calamistratum
- Hemianthus Micranthemoides
- Ludwigia Acurata
- Lileanopsis Braziliensis
- Pogostemon Stelata
- Pogostemon Helferi
- Crypt Spiralis
- Crypt Wendtii ' green gecko'
- Murdannia Sp. Red
- Poaceae 'purple bamboo'
- Arthaxon Sp. Malaysia
- Blyxa Japonica
- Java Moss

I have my reservations when it comes to this plant listing, I see a major lack of nutrient sponge especially with an AS substrate, but we will see. my 125 has plenty stems to even out the tide if need be


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I have been dying to see this put together and planted. subscribed as well.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

nice stones, woods, and plant list. i'm following the thread!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

The tank should be planted by end of next week, I cant wait for plants to arrive

anyways, hardscape and all equipments are hooked up. muahaha
:fish:

4 bags of AS Amazonia to start out









2 more bags of AS + rocks + wood later (front view)









right side









left side









side view









middle view










aaaand....here is my trusty scaping tool !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
a cooking spatula !


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Woah, awesome hardscape!

What type of wood is that?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Lovely! That's a lot of planting space


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice!
It's a great shape for planting.
Did you ever feel tempted to go cubic during the planning? 36" tall would be cool but insane.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Man 'o' Man this tank is ging to be Siiicckk! :eek5:

lol Lookin good but I think the wood on the right can be changed a little bit more. Just play around with it a little!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

CobraGuppy said:


> Woah, awesome hardscape!
> 
> What type of wood is that?


thanks ! thats manzanita wood

from manzanita.com



clwatkins10 said:


> Lovely! That's a lot of planting space


yeah it is, I am having issues on deciding what to plant where



Basilisk said:


> Nice!
> It's a great shape for planting.
> Did you ever feel tempted to go cubic during the planning? 36" tall would be cool but insane.


hahahah I actually wanted a 36 x 36 x 31

not exactly a cube but close, now the problem is I would need a scuba gear to work on that tank. Even now I would have to stick my head into the tank to plant this one. I couldn't reach the back of this tank without a step ladder now, ha !



thief said:


> Man 'o' Man this tank is ging to be Siiicckk! :eek5:
> 
> lol Lookin good but I think the wood on the right can be changed a little bit more. Just play around with it a little!


actually I felt some improvement can be done on the right side too, but I just cant put my finger on it

suggestions and critics on hardscape is highly appreciated !


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

I got a weird question- Could you put something in the tank as a size reference? Like a two liter bottle or pop can or something. 

Lorenmws


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Lorenmws said:


> I got a weird question- Could you put something in the tank as a size reference? Like a two liter bottle or pop can or something.
> 
> Lorenmws












there you go,


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Very cool tank! I am subscribed. I just built a stand for my friends 4ftx4ft tank. Very cool looking tanks. 

Cant wait to see it planted!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

This tank is awesome. I've been thinking about a tank this deep and wow...

Subscribed..
-Andrew


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Ichiban!! Funny, I was thinking about that beer as I was setting up my aquariums. Japanese inspired aquascaping demands no less! 

Very nice hardware work. This is going to be an attractive, not to mention neat and tidy, aquarium. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Renegade545 (Oct 28, 2007)

Subscribed.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

As for the hardscape, I'd go for something like a 'dual triangle composition', since the tank has two viewing sides that are the same size.


----------



## mattgood (Sep 22, 2008)

Funny... usually beer distorts perspective, rather than help show it...

[sorry, obligatory beer joke]
No really, the tank's looking good....


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

Not trying to be funny, but I noticed in your beer can picture that it appears that the inlet in the back left corner ( I think for the Magnum 350 filter) is upside down. Is that right and is there a reason you plumbed it like that?

Thanks,


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

the beer helps me summon the gods :hihi::hihi:
it enlightens me ! :hihi::hihi:

hahaa, that was the nearest can around




jjp2 said:


> Not trying to be funny, but I noticed in your beer can picture that it appears that the inlet in the back left corner ( I think for the Magnum 350 filter) is upside down. Is that right and is there a reason you plumbed it like that?
> 
> Thanks,


good questions, but yes that is intentional

I want the inlet low enough but not low enough to suck up debri from the bottom.

I specificaly wanted a 350 to run no DE powder and micron cartridge 24/7 so it wouldnt make sense to suck up things from the substrate when I want to clear the water column.


I also refuse to cut this down intake pipe in case I would need to hook this filter up to another tank. I dont know if you notice, but theres a 3 inches glass "rim" around the whole tank, theres no way I can hook up a magnum the normal way. This way I can swing it back and forth where ever I need it to be within that corner


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your tank looks huge... like a small bath tub!! Hope you have no small children, they might try to go swimming.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Your tank looks huge... like a small bath tub!! Hope you have no small children, they might try to go swimming.


LOL! reminds me of how my sister got in my 20L years and years ago before I knew much about fish and even less about aquatic plants, that was before my dad ran over my 20L lol
Actually, my cat got in it once too....or did we put it in....:hihi:

anyway, get 'er planted!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Your tank looks huge... like a small bath tub!! Hope you have no small children, they might try to go swimming.


no children, but I got 7 birds....they take birdie bath from my 125 :icon_frow
I tried to discourage that, but it seems they took a liking to it

the light is quite warm, maybe thats why

its actually a 9 square foot tank. I can fit 4 of me in there squatting.



clwatkins10 said:


> LOL! reminds me of how my sister got in my 20L years and years ago before I knew much about fish and even less about aquatic plants, that was before my dad ran over my 20L lol
> Actually, my cat got in it once too....or did we put it in....:hihi:
> 
> anyway, get 'er planted!


I have been DYING to get this planted !!

....plants has not arrived yet...boohoo

I should have it planted, up and running by end of the week:icon_surp


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Where are you getting your plants from? Have you already said?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> Where are you getting your plants from? Have you already said?


I dont believe I said yet

but I am giving aquariumplants.com a try and also a small order from AquaBotanics

the one from aquariumplants should show up by wednesday, AB wont ship until next week


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I wish u asked me this before. I had most of these plants before I sold/threw them away.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

ok folks, those who are waiting (me included) this tank is up and running and fully planted.

aand here we go, lotsa pictures, this is gunna be a llooonnnggg post

we started with this (needed the beer to comunicate with the gods:eek5









and we have this pile of plants, alot of them came from my 125 (especially the crypts). and the rest came from aquariumplants.com. I think the plant listings will be at the bottom later.

identify all the plants shown for a free cookie









mosses tide down, anubias tied down, foreground is in. Nope the wood does not cooperate with me last night. They fought me every step of the way.

They floated once the tank filled and dredged up my rocks. I was NOT happy.









ok, tank is planted and filled, cloudy water typical ADA AS
front









side









I just noticed that my drop checker is crooked, must be the beer.

then I went to bed awesome moonlights if I say so myself









compare that cloudy tank with this, magnum 350+DE powder works wonders









front view









side view









diagonal view









please be gentle, this is the first time I used wood and rocks as a dominant hardscape

ok, here are some plants in this tank

you can see the Anubias Coffeefolia (small, expected a larger one) and emersed Ludwigia Acurata. You can also see the bronze Crypt Wendtii from my 125 and Crypt Spiralis in the bakcground.









the right side back corner, here you can see Tonina Fluviatilis, Purple Bamboo, Murdannia Sp. Red, Hygrophilla Araguaia and Crypt Wendtii Green Gecko

Dont think you can see it as it is behind the "stump" are Barclaya Longifolia and Crinum Calamistratum. I case some of you are wondering, those are java moss on the woods









Here is the back wall, you can see all my background plants. Crypt Spirallis, Ludwigia Sp, Cuba and Eustralis Stellata









some close up pictures here, Hygrophilla Araguaia









Tonina Fluviatilis, Arthaxon Sp. Malaysia, Purple bamboo









Lielleanopsis Brazilliensis, Ranuculus Undulatus, Blyxa Japonica and an Anubias


























oh yes, duh

I forgot the flora listing :

Anubias Coffeefolia
Arthaxon Sp, Malaysia
Blyxa Japonica
Barclaya Longifolia
Crypt spirallis
Crypt Wendtii 'bronze'
Crypt Wendtii 'green gecko'
Crinum Calamistratum
Eustralis Stellata
Hygrophilla Araguaia
Ludwigia Acurata
Ludwigia Sp. Cuba
Lilleanopsis Brazilliensis
Murdannia Sp. Red
Poaceae 'Purple Bamboo'
Ranuculus Undulatus
Tonina Fluviatilis
Java moss
DUCK WEED

also, that roundish boulder, will go out once the wood is stable. maybe in a week or so....hopefully


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I believe I should take a trip to ur house now. lol

BTW I got the plant that u wanted.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Wow!! :eek5: I love the wood placement and the choice of plants. This is going to look amazing when it fills in.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

dr.tran said:


> I believe I should take a trip to ur house now. lol
> 
> BTW I got the plant that u wanted.


cool

haha you are welcome to come, but I am working and cant attend to you hahaha

will prolly head out to a fish store out in westbury later in the evening, your welcome to join if you want


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

forget your birds...i wanna swim in that tank! jaja!:redface:

its beautiful...can't wait till your plants fill in!:icon_eek:

and jeez...you must be loaded! =DD

subscribed!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

loaded :eek5: ?

hahaha far from it, I am still living in a basement renting
though I am trying to get loaded hahahaahaha


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

<gentle> That's going to be a gorgeous tank. I think your rock and wood work is fantastic. </gentle> Now the hard part...waiting for it to grow in. 


Regards,
Phil


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

oh man i really wish I could but I have to go to work and school. lol. But don't be camera shy, keep posting pics!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's awesome! This is going to be one of the most insane tanks on this forum


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Speaking of beer, how did u like the one I gave u?


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see this tank in a couple months!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

tank looks great. well not that much yet, but you can tell that when it grows in and the background grows up, it will look amazing. 
thats a very good job on the hardscape, and planting. in two monthes it will be amazing.

is it always that dark?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

haha thanks for the replies everyone



clwatkins10 said:


> That's awesome! This is going to be one of the most insane tanks on this forum


thankies ! :fish:



dr.tran said:


> Speaking of beer, how did u like the one I gave u?


it was quite good, rather unique hahaha

btw whens a good time to take that hygro from you ? I need some fast growers



@[email protected] said:


> tank looks great. well not that much yet, but you can tell that when it grows in and the background grows up, it will look amazing.
> thats a very good job on the hardscape, and planting. in two monthes it will be amazing.
> 
> is it always that dark?


thanks and no, actually its very bright

I just dont know how to take a pic thats brighter without flash. and I always take pictures at night. and oh, no tripod either



Just a quick update, the tank is going thru its bacteria bloom stage. will post pic of a cloudy tank soon


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

What store did you go to in Westbury? Aquarium adventures or Tropical Showcase? If there is another I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Wicket_lfe said:


> What store did you go to in Westbury? Aquarium adventures or Tropical Showcase? If there is another I'd love to hear about it.


Aquarium Adventures







on a side note, I am kinda in a bind here, cant decide between altum angels and discus.....oi


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

My vote is altums. I love those fish, some day I'll get a nice big tank for a group of them.

Discus are soooo over done too:icon_roll

Maybe you can do some of each, but I would just go with altums.

-Andrew


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

A Hill said:


> My vote is altums. I love those fish, some day I'll get a nice big tank for a group of them.
> 
> Discus are soooo over done too:icon_roll
> 
> ...


They might be overdone [I agree to certain extent], but nothing quite compares to the sight of an aquarium full of healthy adult Discus in the FW world. It's with good reason they call them 'Kings of the Aquarium.'

However, do not mix both Altums [you might get away with regular scalare] and Discus. The Discus will suffer.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i would honestly go with a group of wild discus.

altums look great in LARGE schools, but discus can be either. like huge tanks (more than urs) would fit a school of altums more, and discus are prettier and arent as agressive. if you have the ADA 2007 (or 2008 catalogue i think), check out amanos altum tank, looks amazing because of the huge numbers, but it wouldnt look that good with a school of like 7 -10 in this tank.


----------



## redfierydragon (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice tank! This will look so nice when it grows out. I usually go to Aquarium Adventure too. Best fish store in our area I'd have to say. I actually went there last sat and they had goodies like juvenile True SAEs and HC etc. If you're not in the mood to go that far, Fishtown USA on northern blvd has some decent selection, the livestock is usually cheaper then Aquarium Adventure(that is unless you're a fishclub member). BTW I'm the guy from Dr.Tran's house today.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm enjoying your threads. I like your scaping style. Can't wait to see the progress of this puppy!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thx much Tex-Gal, I can say the same thing for your tank too



in any case heres a quick update, or rather the not so nice aspect of a new tank

first of all, ew cloudy and yellow. Cloudy is from the bacteria bloom, yellow is either from the AS or the wood still leaching tanins









"sir, what are you doing ?"









escapee, guess this nerite does not like my tank.
the heck with it, I am outa here.

Nerites will jump ship if something with the water is not to its liking. Whether it be lack of food or water parameter is not good. I do not get escapees like this in my 125









Fungus, the usual with any new wood. good god, its ugly.
And yes the famous crypt melt to the right side









at the very least my Tonina Fluviatilis is doing well


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

I would start doing water changes to help fight the cloudy and yellow water!!!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I am not too worried about yellow water and cloudy.

In my experience bacteria bloom goes away on its own, after a few days. Theres nitrite in the tank now, so I can only assume cycling is in progress

tanins from the wood while gives the yellow color, has benefits. for one they drop the pH down (6 pH atm) at this pH level, ammonia is converted (if thats the right word) to their less toxic ammonium form. secondly it filters the light out, reducing chances of green water while the plants take a foothold.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

ok,

As of today, heres the tank parameters

Ammonia : 1.0 ppm
Nitrite : 0
Nitrate : 5 ish ppm
pH : 6.5
kH : 5
gH : 8
Phosphate : 1-1.5ppm

here is the tank today :









view from the top, my my the sun is so bright :









Najas sp. Roraima :









Anubias Coffeefolia :









Weed (Hygro 'tiger') from dr.tran









Tonina Fluviatilis and Arthaxon Sp.









Ranunculus Inundatus :









at this stage, I introduced all the tank cleaning crew
20 Otocinclus
10 CRS
15 Amanos
3 Nerites 

heres a picture of a cherry


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey u mean 10 RCS right? Because wheres all the pretty CRS!


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

I would not add any fauna until your ammonia goes flat to zero....


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

dr.tran said:


> Hey u mean 10 RCS right? Because wheres all the pretty CRS!


....yes I mean RCS

hahaha



rich815 said:


> I would not add any fauna until your ammonia goes flat to zero....


yes, that is true.

I dont recommend anyone doing the same thing I do. 3 days after I setup my tank with AS, I will always double dose BioSpira, then after 48 hrs do water change. 

I always add cleaner crew of snails, shrimp and otos when the Ammonia reaches 1ppm and does not go up again within 24 hrs. 

Its a very reckless move, but thats how I have always done it. Just in case people are wondering, no my cleaning crew does not drop dead like flies.


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

I vote for discus- all wilds, which are really fun, or if not wilds, all of one color.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad to be able to see in there. Thanks for the good light. I'll enjoy watching this grow. I see you have ranunculus! I love that plant. Have you used it before? I am thinking that it will be hidden by your grass. It doesn't grow very high. I had lost it in my tank moving and such. I just found some to buy and hope to have it within the next week or two. It's one of my favorites.

I also love the hygro bold. It grows fast and tall for me. You must be planning to trim often to keep it short. Only one problem then, it always looks like it's cut. I'm looking forward to your growout.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking great. There are a few discus breeders on long island if you wish to go that way. So are nerite snails the way to go?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Glad to be able to see in there. Thanks for the good light. I'll enjoy watching this grow. I see you have ranunculus! I love that plant. Have you used it before? I am thinking that it will be hidden by your grass. It doesn't grow very high. I had lost it in my tank moving and such. I just found some to buy and hope to have it within the next week or two. It's one of my favorites.
> 
> I also love the hygro bold. It grows fast and tall for me. You must be planning to trim often to keep it short. Only one problem then, it always looks like it's cut. I'm looking forward to your growout.


no, I have never scaped with Ranunculus, so I want to see how it grows this time. 





Wicket_lfe said:


> Looking great. There are a few discus breeders on long island if you wish to go that way. So are nerite snails the way to go?


I have been in contact with a few of them, lets see how it goes. Tank not finished cycling yet.

hmm, well I always use nerites for as a cleaning crew. They seem to work for me and do not multiply

Its arguable whether they work or not, but I just happen to like em if that answers your questions


----------



## Christine T (May 4, 2008)

I love this tank and cannot wait to see it grow in. I think either Discus or angels would look great. If it were my tank I would do the Angels.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought discus from a guy in Shirley (way out east), they grew beautifully over 2 years. Had to give them up unfortunately. I got them for about $10-$15 a piece depending on the type. They were small though.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

time for an update

well the tank clears up nicely, plants grew in. Moved a few things here and there
I am going thru some minor green spot algae right now but nothing crazy.

Tank is also fully cycled so I am a happy camper. FTS comes later 

Discus acclimating.









I got me 9 blue cobalt discus from a guy here on long island. each are about 5" and 2 of them are 6" ish. I am quite happy with these guys, while their pattern arent exactly uniform (no 2 patterning on a cobalt discus are the same). But their body shape are very nice.

the box they came in









They hide at the corner when first introduced to the tank, nothing new. I just noticed the red spotted neritites I got from Invertz Factory recently in this picture. thumbs up to Invertz Factory for their nice snails, I got an extra snail :biggrin:









Checking out the funny looking guy who is holding a camera straight at them









soon I will post a FTS and some other tank resident along with some plants.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Those fish are Gorgeous!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

does it just look cloudy because of the flash? i really want fts


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG....your tank is beautiful and those discus are just amazing looking.

Good luck with them!


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

wow they look good!


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

I love your tank, it keeps getting better all the time.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

:jawdrop:

I want those Discus.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

They look real nice and expensive


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thx for the comments,

here are a few FTS pics and some other residents of this tank


















Red spotted nerites








Cories









Discus eating brine shrimps









good pose for the camera, color a little distorted not sure why









Some other random shots

































thats it folks,


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Have you noticed any algae growing on your plants?
Tank looks nice and so do the Discus.....


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

NATURE AQUARIUM said:


> Have you noticed any algae growing on your plants?
> Tank looks nice and so do the Discus.....


only rocks and glass and some anubias leaves nothing major. I always get this algae during the 1st 2 month of a new setup


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Your foreground is filling in very fast. And the rest of the tank looks fantastic also. I noticed you had cories. I've been debating getting a few for my 75 gal tank. Do you notice a problem with them kicking up any AS dust?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

update?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Updates. . .I never had luck with microsword and I need pictures in order to envy yours!!!!!!!!


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

The new fish look great. Good choice.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

cah925 said:


> Your foreground is filling in very fast. And the rest of the tank looks fantastic also. I noticed you had cories. I've been debating getting a few for my 75 gal tank. Do you notice a problem with them kicking up any AS dust?


Yes they kick up AS dust, but overtime less dust gets kicked up as they are all sucked up by my micron filter. But its something you definetely want to think about unless you have a full foreground lawn



fishman9809 said:


> update?





fishboy87 said:


> Updates. . .I never had luck with microsword and I need pictures in order to envy yours!!!!!!!!


thanks for the replies and yes here is an update,

While there is not much to update, other than say plants grew in more let me try to keep it interesting.

a few full tank shots, water is a little cloudy its only been an hour since feeding time

















Here I think is a better colored one (more like what I see in my eyes). I am still trying to figure out how to use the camera to take proper pictures.









my favorite discus (sorta like my pride and joy:icon_redf)









shrimp in a discus tank, who said you cant mix em 









The Crypt Retrospirallis is taking its own sweet time growing up. My original plan was to have this as the main background plant that will take the role of the Cyperus helferi in my 125. The wavy long leaves grassy type. The Ludwigia Acurata is doing its job nicely though. It hides the Co2 diffuser and hides the corner where the wood ends meet and its growing nice and bushy









also who said Fissidens Sp, cannot grow in warm waters, this tank is constantly 83F









I got a small piece of UG from Dr.Tran, I was wondering how this plant will do. given the choice I would prefer UG anyday compared to microsword. If this plant takes off, I will have this as my foreground more than the microsword









you probably have noticed by now, but I moved the glass catfish, golden line pencilfish school and the emperor tetras to this tank from the 125, I may either add another 2 dozen emperor tetra or choose a different tetra and make that a schooling fish.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks awesome!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Again, WOW!!! I can't believe how fast everything is filling in for you. My grass is taking forever to fill in. I'm also thinking of switching it out for some UG. I want to bring in some rocks and small branches for it to climb all over.

As far as Fissiden goes, I've never had a problem growing it in warmer temps. My problem was trying to get that real bright green color that comes in cooler water.

I also use Ludwigia arcuata for a nice bushy effect. I have mine in a midground setting with Ludwigia inclinata sp. Cuba behind it. I put a Red Temple plant next to it and they compliment each other nicely.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks! Now I can envy your microsword more. You can definitely see the growth amongst most of the plants!! Great Job!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

your scape looks awesome im loving the discus too


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

lookie what I found this morning when I woke up, discus eggs !


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWEET! What is the plan now?


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Look at that parent fish holding out its pelvic fins - ready for action! 

A very fast grow-in! And the fish fit perfectly. The photos of your tank make it look so deceptively small. 140 gallons is a big chunk of water. Your discus must love having such a deep tank.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> lookie what I found this morning when I woke up, discus eggs !


 
WOW They must be very happy in there new home. You have made it a cozy place for them. 

Thats like before I got married I could always tell how the night was going to end when I had a female over and they took their shoes off. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: They are starting to get very comfortable.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Those eggs look pretty amazing!! I know how excited you must be! Congrats!!

What's the plant right in the middle of the tank?


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Luck you, your tank looks great!!!


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Incredible, even moreso considering they haven't been in there for even a month yet! 

One thing that shy's me away from considering keeping Discus is the fact that require frequent (often large) water changes, what's your schedule like?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking very nice! How about those eggs?


----------



## Piranha (Nov 18, 2007)

Great Build


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow
i read the entire thread and your tank is definitely AMAZING
it has the perfect dimensions and the perfect fish.

i would looove to see some of the emperor tetras in a really big school, it'll be a change from the usual discus/cardinal pairing.
the plants look great and everything

just a question though, how often do you do your water changes?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Now eggs!? I love microsword and this is one of the best carpets I've seen of it and I love discus and you have eggs. . . I am extremely envious right now! Do you plan on raising the eggs and if so, what are your plans on doing such?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

only you can keep having fish breed by accident. If it was ever possible to breed discus by accident, ur the only one who can. major props!


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

looks fantastic, i love the variety!


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

This is in reference to the second to last picture. 
How do you get the rocks to be green like that? I've always wanted it like that, since it looks so natural!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the comments people, I appreciate the compliments. I dont check my own journal too often so I apologize for not answering some of the questions quickly.

For those who are wondering what happened to the discus eggs, they were eaten by the parents. Its unfortunate, but it happens with first time parents. If they do the deed once, they will do it again, so no big deal

When it comes to breeding fish I am not one to fuss over them. It sounds crazy but I let the parents take care of their own brood. I have had rams breed, apistogramas, angelfish, discus breed in my tanks. If the fry survives great, if not I dont worry about them either. So far only angelfish and Apistograma Trifasciatus have bred and succesfully have fry surviving to adulthood. I have 5 Apistogramma Trifasciatus in my 125 now from the one original pair.

It seems there is quite a few questions about water changes too. I do my water changes 40% every week on Sundays. Again this is not a norm with a discus tank, but my goal is to enjoy my tank and my fish, not to make it a job. The reason I go for 6 inchers discus and not go for juveniles is exactly this. I dont want to have to grow them out and risk stunning. 

The 140 and the 125 have the exact same maintenance schedule apart from trimming where needed and same fert schedule.


Just a quick update, I decided on my schoolers for this 140, will take pictures tomorrow or something

I took a school of 40 Harlequin rasboras and 20 Glowlight danios to accompany my discus. 

Fish list :

*9 Blue cobalt discus*
*35 black morpho tetras *(I really dont know how many left) I barely see them. They hide alot but I can be sure I have at least 25
*40 Harlequin Rasboras
20 Glowlight danios
12 Cories* (not sure species)
*6 Glass catfish* - moved this one from my 125. these I have had since I first setup my 125
*12 Golden line pencilfish* - also moved this one from my 125
*3 emperor tetras *- moved these from my 125, may move them back to the 125, we will see

some 30+ adult cherries, god knows how many juveniles
15 nerites of different species
2 tylomelania snails
pond snails - I like these, they are cute


On a side note, my "Micro" sword is not so micro anymore, they are each about 3-4 inches tall !! I originally thought they would stay a 2 inches max. well well, I am thinking of changing this foreground completely to UG. But first let me see how the few strands I got does before I go crazy and replace them completely



revernance said:


> This is in reference to the second to last picture.
> How do you get the rocks to be green like that? I've always wanted it like that, since it looks so natural!


That green rock is actually a result of a bad case of green spot algae during the 3rd week of setup. In my expericence once a rock goes like this it will never revert to its original color. Wood is a different story though, now that the GSA is gone all the rocks are still in this color, but the wood are clean as before I put them in the tank. 

This may be odd to you, but I prefer not to have a rock this color hahahahahaahah



Tex Gal said:


> Those eggs look pretty amazing!! I know how excited you must be! Congrats!!
> 
> What's the plant right in the middle of the tank?


Thank you, 

the plant right in the middle of the tank is Hygrophilla Sp. Tiger. I will be phasing out that plant once this tank stabilizes a little more. I use this plant more as a nutrient sponge rather than scaping purposes.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Go Koto!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

great tank and discus, are those pencilfish by any chance nannostomus unifasciatus, aka one-line pencilfish?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> great tank and discus, are those pencilfish by any chance nannostomus unifasciatus, aka one-line pencilfish?


nope, they are golden pencilfish

Nannostomus beckfordi


----------



## aquasox (Sep 3, 2005)

Beautiful tank, beautiful fish...looks very natural.


----------



## Guerillah (Nov 3, 2008)

I love this tank, any chance for updated pics?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

aquasox said:


> Beautiful tank, beautiful fish...looks very natural.


thank you

not much to update on this tank but I will do it anyway.

as you can see, the plant mass got thick


















plenty of dither fish were added to this tank, I cant take their picture for the life of me, but heres a crappy pic of my prized Poecilocharax weitzmani
theres 35 of them, but I barely ever see them much









and a horrible attempt at taking a picture of the rasboras and danios









I thought I had lost my snail, but guess what, this sulawesi snail is still alive and crawling









random pic from the top, I have this thing for taking pictures of plants from the top









good news, UG grew in this tank and is not fazed by the warm water.
Heres the pic of the tiny UG I had. When I first got it I only have one strand and 2 leaves. The other clump I thought was UG turned out to be Rotala Sp. Mini type 2.

I am not sure what to do with the Rotala Mini, but the UG is going to replace the Lilleanopsis Brazilliensis. Boy am I excited


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Your Discus are awesome!!!! So jealous of this tank!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i love your tanks.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

You make this look wayyy too easy kotoe...keep up the good work!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you the least bit worried about the discus eating the P. weitzmani? I know they've been known to chow down on small dithers from time to time...


----------



## Christine T (May 4, 2008)

> You make this look wayyy too easy kotoe...keep up the good work!


haha I agree.

This is the type of tank that made me want to throw out my plastic plants. Everything seems to be going so smoothly...guess that comes with experience and patience


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the replies people



lauraleellbp said:


> Are you the least bit worried about the discus eating the P. weitzmani? I know they've been known to chow down on small dithers from time to time...


nope, not at all

I had cherry shrimps before I had these P weitzmani. I find discus to be less prone to eating dither fish if fed properly. Angels are a different story. Of course theres never a guarantee


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I pulled out ALL my Lilleanopsis Brazilliensis. They grew to 3 inch and was way way higher than what I wanted for a foreground.

So I switched to UG.










Other than that nothing else to update, so heres some random shots I take for the heck of it

I finally found the camera setting that I like and looks like what I see in my eyes.



















huge Eustrallis Stellata, 6 inch across in diameter


----------



## MO3N (May 9, 2008)

tank looks good as always but what are you going to do with all those micro swords?


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow beautiful tank how did i know there was going to be discus lol. Nice choice. i was wondering how much do you feed them and how many water changes you do a week and at how much.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Everything is filling in so well, I'm jealous! I recently tore out all my Lilaeopsis also and replaced it with UG. Hopefully my tank will look as good as yours once everything fills in.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Fantastic. That hunk of Blyxa J. on the left in the first pic is HUGE!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow-o-wow


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Looking awsome.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the lilaeopsis need more light to be shorter IMO


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

What a fantastic looking aquarium. Congrats.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thx for the comments people



MO3N said:


> tank looks good as always but what are you going to do with all those micro swords?


sold them all



Architect1 said:


> Wow beautiful tank how did i know there was going to be discus lol. Nice choice. i was wondering how much do you feed them and how many water changes you do a week and at how much.


I feed them twice a day and 50% water change weekly


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

eggs again, this time a different pair



















this pair seem to be more experienced, fry ! lets see how many survive in the end.










the proud parents


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

kotoeloncat you have always great looking tanks. Where do you find these great looking discus?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So, um, here in Florida I'm pretty sure that today's date is 12/10... is NY 2 days ahead of us already or are you just messing with my head? :confused1:

flick


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> So, um, here in Florida I'm pretty sure that today's date is 12/10... is NY 2 days ahead of us already or are you just messing with my head? :confused1:
> 
> flick


the me from 2 days ahead posted this thread :icon_mrgr

hahahaahha how in the world did I put 12/12 to begin with


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Your tank seems to be just right for breeding discus. Hopefully you will have the eggs develop one day and have fry.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

cah925 said:


> Your tank seems to be just right for breeding discus. Hopefully you will have the eggs develop one day and have fry.


theres fry already, eggs hatched sometime last night

I am wondering how many will survive to adulthood


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats, Thats amazing they are already breeding in your setup. Would you be selling any? I wouldn't mind stopping by and getting one or two.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

do you plan to raise the fry? they have great looking parents!!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Wicket_lfe said:


> Congrats, Thats amazing they are already breeding in your setup. Would you be selling any? I wouldn't mind stopping by and getting one or two.


sure



monkeyruler90 said:


> do you plan to raise the fry? they have great looking parents!!


I let the parents raise their own fry.

If they survive to adulthood, wonderfull, if not I dont cry about it either


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

conduct said:


> kotoeloncat you have always great looking tanks. Where do you find these great looking discus?


I got them from Nassau Discus, an importer locally


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

How are the parent fish doing?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah, would you mind posting pics of the fry with the parents


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

It's really looking good. Can't believe how quickly it filled in. Everyone seems to act as if they have always lived there!


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

That is a very nice tank....makes me want to get discus.


----------



## Hank (Jan 4, 2006)

Koto, You have an aquatic green thumb. Just amazing!


----------



## lovelandbmxrider (Dec 6, 2008)

any updates on the fry?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Update? How's the tank?


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, did the fry survive?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

beautiful tank! What are the other fish that are in with the discus?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Its been a looooong time between updates, oddly enough nothing much to update. I have been busy this month and the tank has taken the back burner, I took the hachet to the lugwigia bush to the left and trim it waaay down. Well folks heres the update



SearunSimpson said:


> beautiful tank! What are the other fish that are in with the discus?


Well, there are quite a few other fish in there, 

Harlequin Rasboras
Glass Catfish
Cories (not sure which species)
Nanostomus Beckfordi
Poecilocharax Weitzmani
Danio choprai
Otocinclus
and a plethora of inverts



lovelandbmxrider said:


> any updates on the fry?





clwatkins10 said:


> Update? How's the tank?





fish-aholic said:


> Yeah, did the fry survive?


Over the past month or so, the parents have laid eggs multiple times, but so far none of the fry has survived longer than a week

so I never really took any pictures,


Well heres what the tank looks like now. UG is growing in, getting there. Any year now










she loves my tripod and refuses to move










random discus shots

























Well thats it so far folks, nothing major changed really just things grew in

a night shot









and the top tier of the tank


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

lol, i love when discus are perpendicular in pictures. they always have this "what are you looking at?" face.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh I love it!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

if i ever died and came back as a tropical fish... i have dibs on your tank. its amazing how lush the plants are !!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Is that a huge bush of purple bamboo? How do you keep the leaves so small?


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

chris127 said:


> if i ever died and came back as a tropical fish... i have dibs on your tank. its amazing how lush the plants are !!


haha chris127 so true.
You got an AWESOME tank!! Love the discus. Why do the discus eat there fry or any fish anywayz? Is it, because they feel danger?
What camera you using BTW.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

> Is that a huge bush of purple bamboo? How do you keep the leaves so small?


Thats a bunch of Arthraxon sp. The Purple Bamboo is by the Cuba's and almost at the surface.


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW! :icon_eek:

That is a extremely beautiful tank! The plants are so dense, and the Discus are amazing!
That bird is so Cute!


----------



## ben314z (Jan 11, 2009)

Love it so far! You mentioned you got the wood from manzanita.com and I notice they sell different wood that has undergone different treatments. Did you get the stuff intended for aquarium use?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

awesome tank! makes me want to pm about some cuba!


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

That really is a great tank. I love cube tanks, and I would love to work with a cube of that size...hmmm...gets me thinking. I wonder how I could sneak something like that into the house without my wife noticing  

As for the UG, you will find that it does take a while to get going, but once it gets going, really gets going. The patches will double in size every 1.5-2 weeks.

Greg


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

thx peeps for the comment



clwatkins10 said:


> Is that a huge bush of purple bamboo? How do you keep the leaves so small?


those are Arthaxon Sp. they stay small like that and grows RAPIDLY. under ideal conditions they turn purple at the nodes. very nice plant to turn into a bush



Pinto said:


> haha chris127 so true.
> You got an AWESOME tank!! Love the discus. Why do the discus eat there fry or any fish anywayz? Is it, because they feel danger?
> What camera you using BTW.


I am not sure really, maybe its stress

as far as camera goes, the last set was taken by a cousin of mine using his SLR camera.



ben314z said:


> Love it so far! You mentioned you got the wood from manzanita.com and I notice they sell different wood that has undergone different treatments. Did you get the stuff intended for aquarium use?


yes it was from manzanita.com and it was intended for aquarium.
Though I had to soak it to get the tanins out



gsmitchell said:


> That really is a great tank. I love cube tanks, and I would love to work with a cube of that size...hmmm...gets me thinking. I wonder how I could sneak something like that into the house without my wife noticing
> 
> 
> As for the UG, you will find that it does take a while to get going, but once it gets going, really gets going. The patches will double in size every 1.5-2 weeks.
> ...



easy !
drag it in and convinced her its been there ever since and it matches the decor of the place.

Now I have almost a full lawn on the UG, I started with 2 strands


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

kotoeloncat said:


> Now I have almost a full lawn on the UG, I started with 2 strands


How about some pics?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

sure, here are 2 pics from both sides of the tank


















its not a full lawn yet per-se but its much more than where I started with 2 strands


----------



## mehran (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice tank. 
I have a planted discus tank but my discus always hiding in a dark spot and come out only during the feeding time. I should say i introduce them to this tank one week ago. Do you have any suggestion for acclimating them to high light.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, AWESOME! STILL! lol


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

mehran said:


> Very nice tank.
> I have a planted discus tank but my discus always hiding in a dark spot and come out only during the feeding time. I should say i introduce them to this tank one week ago. Do you have any suggestion for acclimating them to high light.





mikej2244 said:


> My Discus did that for 9 days....then overnight they decided they liked the tank and now they are out 90% of the time. Only my twins banging on the glass can chase they back in...:icon_roll



actually the 2 in the corner are not hiding, they are nursing their eggs.

My discus lay eggs almost constantly, its just I never interevened to make sure their eggs are secure


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

update?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful as always. You have pulled off this square tank so perfectly. A true inspiration.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

fishboy87 said:


> update?


Ask and you shall recieve :icon_redf

I butchered the tank, simply put.










All of the stem plants were already hanging literally by the roots. As the canopy got too thick, their bottom stems rotted away. So basically I did a master reset.

uprooted all the stem plants, chop them up, mutilate them and put them back in their watery grave. 

no no...just kidding, I gave them tender loving care but I still did chopped them up.










I also replaced the Blyxa Japonica with Crypt Wendtiis, lets see how this works.










looked like a river recently hit by a flash flood










hey at least my UG is still growing well, can you believe this all started from one stem ?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

gives me hope since I'm getting the UG from you lol

can't wait. Hoepfully I can get it to spread like yours has.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

*What I did when I saw those pics*

:icon_neut:icon_smil:icon_lol::icon_idea:icon_eek::eek5::thumbsup:

Great job! When that UG becomes a full field, and the plants grow back in from the trim, this will be possibly THE best tank I've ever seen!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow. chop them plants haha. It will look awesome when it grows in again  The diffuser looks really dirty lol.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

yo koto, you sell clippings? 

Tank's looking real nice.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> I butchered the tank, simply put.


 
Looks like the *Cat* came out of you for real. Like you tried to paw at the fish but caught all the plants instead. 

Cant wait to see it all grow back, probably better than ever. Bad kitty


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> wow. chop them plants haha. It will look awesome when it grows in again  The diffuser looks really dirty lol.


:icon_redf:icon_redf:icon_redf you just had to point that out didnt you

look what you did, now I have to soak it in bleach to clean it. 

haha, just kidding, its something I have put off for a while now, but its a good time to clean it.



CAM6467 said:


> yo koto, you sell clippings?
> 
> Tank's looking real nice.


no, I only sold those I deemed "sell worthy" like the blyxa and the UG. the pile of plants I pulled out were mostly ratty at the bottom, only maybe 2-3 inches good in the tops. So I tossed them all



rekles75 said:


> Looks like the *Cat* came out of you for real. Like you tried to paw at the fish but caught all the plants instead.
> 
> Cant wait to see it all grow back, probably better than ever. Bad kitty


hahaha, i guess it does look like someone tried to catch the fish and got all the plants.

It looked as if a river got hit by a sudden flash flood to me though


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

How the UG going for you over all? I'm thinking about using it for my foreground once I get my next tank up and running. I've seen it done beautifully and your tank is definitly a great example. Is it hard for it to start off, or did you find it took hold pretty easily.
Thank you in advance.

wonderful tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

mizu-chan said:


> How the UG going for you over all? I'm thinking about using it for my foreground once I get my next tank up and running. I've seen it done beautifully and your tank is definitly a great example. Is it hard for it to start off, or did you find it took hold pretty easily.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> wonderful tank! :thumbsup:


on contrary to what I have heard, this is probably one of the easiest plant for me.

I left it to do its job, I started with one strand. not one bunch, not one clump, but one leaf and root. 

And on contrary to what is recommended, I grow this in a warm 86 degrees discus tank and a rich, full of mulm ADA AS


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> on contrary to what I have heard, this is probably one of the easiest plant for me.
> 
> I left it to do its job, I started with one strand. not one bunch, not one clump, but one leaf and root.
> 
> And on contrary to what is recommended, I grow this in a warm 86 degrees discus tank and a rich, full of mulm ADA AS


One little plantlet?! Goodness. That is amazing. Well you and Ugly Genius have both put my fears to rest. I was just always so scared to try it because of what most people said. Thank you for the fast reply!


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm itchin' to see some update/pics. What's new?!?!?


----------



## PurpleVal (Feb 8, 2009)

^^^ I concur. I just read this whole thread and it's awesome man. I also saved tons of the pics if that's ok with you. Now i have a stockpile of awe inspiring desktop backgrounds :icon_smil


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ordering the UG from you inspired me to check out the tank it's coming from. 

Everyone says that UG is a really hard plant to grow. When someone tells me that now, I'm referring them to this thread. That growth is ridiculous, it's simply amazing that all the UG started from one little stem a couple months ago.

But man, the tank looks incredible. I've never seen Discus so happy in a tank before.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Dou you have soft water? I have heard that UG will only grow in soft water PH below 7 and low KH, GH, Does this hold any truth as far as your tank?

Thats amazing that you started out with one single plant. Your tanks are verry nice!


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

That is one SWEET tank! I love the ug that is filling in nicely!
You probably heard this a million times but that is some nice wood-where did you get it?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> I got a small piece of UG from Dr.Tran, I was wondering how this plant will do. given the choice I would prefer UG anyday compared to microsword. _*If this plant takes off*_, I will have this as my foreground more than the microsword


Um. . .it took off


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

CAM6467 said:


> I'm itchin' to see some update/pics. What's new?!?!?


umm not much new things really, but I will post more pictures soon



PurpleVal said:


> ^^^ I concur. I just read this whole thread and it's awesome man. I also saved tons of the pics if that's ok with you. Now i have a stockpile of awe inspiring desktop backgrounds :icon_smil


thats fine, somewhat an honor.
I used to be collecting other people's tank pictures (still do), never thought one day someone would use my pictures



legomaniac89 said:


> Ordering the UG from you inspired me to check out the tank it's coming from.
> 
> Everyone says that UG is a really hard plant to grow. When someone tells me that now, I'm referring them to this thread. That growth is ridiculous, it's simply amazing that all the UG started from one little stem a couple months ago.
> 
> But man, the tank looks incredible. I've never seen Discus so happy in a tank before.


umm, for me UG is probably the easiest carpet to grow, EVER. I did practically nothing to it other than dosing and planting it.

I think the only thing I can tell people is stop poking it and let it do its thing.



skratikans said:


> That is one SWEET tank! I love the ug that is filling in nicely!
> You probably heard this a million times but that is some nice wood-where did you get it?


thanks, I got it from manzanita.com. I told the guy there my tank dimentions and what I need and he choose me some really awesome wood



chuukus said:


> Dou you have soft water? I have heard that UG will only grow in soft water PH below 7 and low KH, GH, Does this hold any truth as far as your tank?
> 
> Thats amazing that you started out with one single plant. Your tanks are verry nice!


Soft water I definetely have. My tap water is practically almost RO like and I use alot of driftwood and use Aquasoil.

my tank usually straddles at 6 pH, 4 kH and 8gH. Those kH and gH I had to dose to get that readings, otherwise its nil, zip, nothing, nada.



fishboy87 said:


> Um. . .it took off


yes sir, I guess it did


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

as promised, pictures and updates !

Well, the plants grew back after it got pawed by me, The crypts I relocated are growing but sssssssssslllllllllllooooooooowwwwwwwwwwllllllllllyyyyyyyy









UG lawn, I have to say I am impressed and verry happy









Ludwigia Cuba, grows like a true weed









hmm I liked this picture for some odd reason









Ludwigia Arcuata, I challenge you to count how many stems I got. Winner gets a cookie









Schooling fishes









ah, my prized discus









and last but not least my Tylomelania snail going up up and away


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

hurry! catch him before he escapes! 

That arcuata bush is insane, and your UG lawn is almost complete! now it's time for me to hit you up for a replacement to the stuff I got from you and then quickly killed lol.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't even imagine seeing this tank in person...


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The discus don't eat the snail? Wow. And that is a very beautiful tank.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Amazing, beautiful, inspiring, wonderful, magnificent, lush, perfect. Did I forget anything?
You have an amazing talent


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

on the L. arcuata, my guess is a couple million.

Do I win? :hihi:

Incredibly impressive. I hope the UG I got from you takes off for me like it did in your tank. One original strand...that's still crazy.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Is your L. Arcuata really redder than it shows? It should be brilliant red. Do you have to keep your ferts low because of the discus? I do EI, with extra iron and mine is RED like your Ludwigia sp 'Guinea'


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I have _got_ to have one of these tanks.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

houstonhobby said:


> I have _got_ to have one of these tanks.


haha, please do, I would like to see someone else with a large cubeish tank too



Tex Gal said:


> Is your L. Arcuata really redder than it shows? It should be brilliant red. Do you have to keep your ferts low because of the discus? I do EI, with extra iron and mine is RED like your Ludwigia sp 'Guinea'


umm, not exactly that red. I find that in warmer tanks, like a discus tank for example, red plants dont get really red. For example, my Ludwigia Cuba, in my 125 it looks pinkish red, but in my 140 its more green.

I think it has to do with temperature, but I do not really have any scientific explanation to this. The dosing is exactly the same ratio for both my 125 and my 140



legomaniac89 said:


> on the L. arcuata, my guess is a couple million.
> 
> Do I win? :hihi:
> 
> Incredibly impressive. I hope the UG I got from you takes off for me like it did in your tank. One original strand...that's still crazy.


haha, sorry buddy, I am sure its less than a thousand. but you do get a cookie for trying :tongue:



mizu-chan said:


> Amazing, beautiful, inspiring, wonderful, magnificent, lush, perfect. Did I forget anything?
> You have an amazing talent


thank you



Axelrodi202 said:


> The discus don't eat the snail? Wow. And that is a very beautiful tank.


the snail is about 3 inches long, no way the discus can eat him



jargonchipmunk said:


> hurry! catch him before he escapes!
> 
> That arcuata bush is insane, and your UG lawn is almost complete! now it's time for me to hit you up for a replacement to the stuff I got from you and then quickly killed lol.


yeah that snail is walking at about 1 feet per hour, I think I have plenty of time for coffee before I need to catch em. 

I will have more UG for sale soon



clwatkins10 said:


> I can't even imagine seeing this tank in person...


Its actually worse than what you see in the pictures. hahahahahahahaha
I do NOT want you to see it in person


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The snail is three inches long!?


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Any new pics? It's been almost a month!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

ask and you shall recieve, though I have to be honest, its nowhere near nice.

I rescaped the tank again. Nuff said. so it looks really ragged.

Anyway here is an update after the month

FTS,. still cloudy.

As you can see I removed ALOT of plants. Ludwigia Arcuata - out, Ludwigia Cuba - out, Arthaxon Sp- out, Murdania Sp. - out.









My discus are not happy, I dipped my hand in tank too much recently. Hope they will forgive me.









Well on this side of the tank, I removed ALL the Ludwigia Arcuata. Reason being they grow way too quickly to maintain and they grow out of control. I have to trim it every 2-3 days. It became a chore.

Its place is taken by a bunch of crypts Wendtiis and also the Hygrophilla Corymbosa of an unknown variation.










Down the middle here, I removed the Arthaxon Sp for the same reason as Ludwigia Arcuata, and also the Ludwigia Cuba for the exact same reason.

They are replaced by Nymphaea Micrantha, Crypt Cordata 'roseanvieg' and Eichhornia Diversifolia.


















Added and moved some fauna along.

The cherry barb was moved here from the 125 gal and also I recerntly aquired 3 gold nugget pleco.









(ew massive case of GSA)









thats all folks, crapity tank at the moment


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

hey at least the ug looks stellar!


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

rountreesj said:


> hey at least the ug looks stellar!


What he said! I am so totally impressed by the fact that it all came from a lone strand!!! 

Tank looks a little down for now, but I'm sure that it will come back strong (as yours always does). Plus, I really enjoy watching the growth after one of your hackings!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wait a minute...didn't you just tear up and sell a lot of your UG? Did it really grow back that quickly? Holy cow...

I gotta get me one of these tanks


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

legomaniac89 said:


> Wait a minute...didn't you just tear up and sell a lot of your UG? Did it really grow back that quickly? Holy cow...
> 
> I gotta get me one of these tanks



sure did, I completely removed the whole carpet, took a 3x3 patch from it, replant that small patch, sold the rest and walah


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

:eek5:

So how many minutes did it take for the UG to completely recarpet the tank after you pulled it all? That's incredible!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

legomaniac89 said:


> :eek5:
> 
> So how many minutes did it take for the UG to completely recarpet the tank after you pulled it all? That's incredible!


about 2 weeks actually....not sure how many minutes that was.

In any case, an update finally, I did something to the tank about 2 weeks ago and left ever since, no tweaking only occasional trimming.

I also added a new filter to the tank, I am surprised how clear the water is. I would think its full of air if it weren't for the bubbles.

I added a new "stump" to simulate an submerged tree root. I have to say I really liked the new stump.









again it took about 2 weeks for the UG to fill itself in again after I sold most of it









I added a few plants to this tank.

Cabomba Furcata









Lindernia Anagallis









Eichhornia Diversifolia and the other 2 plants I added can be seen here









a different angle of the view









The UG lawn









The new stump. I used to hate Anubias for some odd reason, in my history of building tanks this tank is the only one I had anubias planned for it.









thats it for now folks


----------



## RamsRme (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow.. great tank! :flick::icon_smil Awesome growth in that UG. So, when are there going to be more discus pics?:flick:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks marvelous!!!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

RamsRme said:


> Wow.. great tank! :flick::icon_smil Awesome growth in that UG. So, when are there going to be more discus pics?:flick:


The discus are on strike and wont show me their nice bodies, I dipped my hand in the tank way tooo many times recently and they are not happy about that. I will let them come out on their own then snap a few pics.



clwatkins10 said:


> That looks marvelous!!!


thanks !!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Just noticed your post on another thread & clicked your link. I had forgotten to check in and see how the tank came out. It is amazing. I will have to get back & read the whole thread later. Good job!


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing tank for sure. May I ask what you use between the tank and stand for cushion? Love the new stump look.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a big discus fan (although temporarily I don't have any in my tanks). Great plants, and awesome ambience for a discus tank.

Love your other tank too. Great tanks.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

just read through this whole thread, didn't know how i'd miss it, i'll be starting a 3x2x2 planted wild discus tank soon, tank is almost done being built

just curious, i beleive you have cherry barbs in your discus tank, aren't they fin nippers? do they bother the discus?

thank-you
Raymond


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Tamelesstgr said:


> Amazing tank for sure. May I ask what you use between the tank and stand for cushion? Love the new stump look.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken


its just regular styrofoam



malaybiswas said:


> I am a big discus fan (although temporarily I don't have any in my tanks). Great plants, and awesome ambience for a discus tank.
> Love your other tank too. Great tanks.


thanks !



rwong2k said:


> just read through this whole thread, didn't know how i'd miss it, i'll be starting a 3x2x2 planted wild discus tank soon, tank is almost done being built
> 
> just curious, i beleive you have cherry barbs in your discus tank, aren't they fin nippers? do they bother the discus?
> 
> ...


I believe cherry barb are nippers but they dont bother my discus, they like to fight among their own kind. I have 14 in there.

well

a quick update and a rescape yet again.

I cant seem to find the sweet spot with this tank recently

I would appreciate ideas people,




























Around 2 weeks ago, I had a complete die off on my UG lawn. I have no idea why or how it happened. The UG is growing back however, phew at least that part I am quite happy


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Great Looking setup!
I like larger aquariums with some water volume.
Sorry, cant help you with rescape ideas! I tend to like aquascapes with just a couple types of plants and the use of other focus points,
much like you had before. 
Overall kind of boring, but easy to keep looking good!
-MD


----------



## JadeIceGreen (May 20, 2009)

Nice planted tank for discus..
This must be the biggest cube like tank I've ever seen.

Keep updating!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

such a nice tank ..i am setting up a discuss tank too ..hope mine turn out half as good as your


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

any updates for this tank?

the discus look great in there. i see that it is really effective to have them in a tank with lots of depth. i have seen many pictures of discus tanks, even large ones, where the fish almost looked as though painted onto the front paint of glass. this is much better that they they have room through the depth of the tank to swim around.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

well its been a while, the tank has grown in and I think look better since I last posted anything on this thread.

Here it is folks

First and foremost, some FTS

















From the side.









I gave up on any colorfull plant in this tank, the metal halide simply wash away all the color.

Lindernia Annagalis, a new addition to the tank









Right in the middle of it is the Polygonum that I have yet to identify









Eustralis Stelatta swaying in the flow and Aponogeton Ulvasceus









Random shots

















My office


















thats all folks


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You have the coolest office ever :biggrin:. The tank's really grown in, it looks incredible. Good to see that the UG's made a comeback


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't think I'd ever get any work done! Just beautiful! I love looking at your tanks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

holy smokes this is awesome!!!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Don't think I'd ever get any work done! Just beautiful! I love looking at your tanks.


ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Very cool
Planning on doing something very similar with my 100 gallon

Just something about blue Discus in a tank full of green that
just pops :thumbsup:


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Don't think I'd ever get any work done! Just beautiful! I love looking at your tanks.


x3...The tank(s) looking great.roud: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

your discus are some of the happiest fish on the earth right now to be living in there  someday I would like to have a office like that of my own.


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

amazing office

do you sell fish tanks or something or just call it your office so you can say "im going to work" when you just admire your tanks lol


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

everything about your tanks are so amazing


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Your selling your discus? And at a ridiculously low price too! Are you going in a new direction with this tank?


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I have not read through all 19 pages but I was wondering what the dimensions are of this tank?? 

Nice looking tank!! I am going to be setting up a 120 soon and would like to do discus.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anything new happened? 




Sportdriver said:


> I have not read through all 19 pages but I was wondering what the dimensions are of this tank??
> 
> Nice looking tank!! I am going to be setting up a 120 soon and would like to do discus.


You only need to read the first post to answer your question :wink:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Kcat! It's been almost 2 months since the last update. You sold the discus (right?) and I'm dying to see what you did with the tank


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

what's going on with this tank??? is everything ok? any updates?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris.rivera3 said:


> what's going on with this tank??? is everything ok? any updates?


koto got rid of his/ her planted tanks


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Bummer, first I've seen this thread. Amazing tanks, glad I got to see the pics at least!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

hey CL! do you know what happened?




CL said:


> koto got rid of his/ her planted tanks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just taking a break I think.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

mmm...I miss my tanks..:flick:


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

kotoeloncat said:


> mmm...I miss my tanks..:flick:


Had to give 'em up for the move to Cali?
There's a Glass Cage pickup point in LA.
I noticed there is no pickup points for the Pacific Northwest :icon_sad:
I like their rimless tanks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> mmm...I miss my tanks..:flick:


 
*waiting impatiently for your new tank setup thread*

:hihi:


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

audioaficionado said:


> Had to give 'em up for the move to Cali?
> There's a Glass Cage pickup point in LA.
> I noticed there is no pickup points for the Pacific Northwest :icon_sad:
> I like their rimless tanks.


actually I gave up my tanks about a year before I moved to cali, the 2008 economic depression hit me really hard near the end of the year.

lost my biz and a lot of other things, and basically went cold turkey from the planted tank scene for a while there.



lauraleellbp said:


> *waiting impatiently for your new tank setup thread*
> 
> :hihi:


right now I think I have recovered alot so thinking of coming back into the hobby. Saw a nice 60g rimless cube and a nice 120g tank at a store near me in CA, 

we will see where we go with this I guess haha :flick:


----------

